# Does anyone have Pics of inner fuse box?



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

I need a Photo of the inner fusebox cover showing the Fuse layout, What is what... I dont have the cover and the fuses arent labeled...

1985 300 zx Non-Turbo 5 speed

Thanks!
Keeb~


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

haynes manual. in the back.


----------



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

All I have is the Chilton's....and I havent been too impressed with it yet...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

chiltons sucks unless you're using it for a door stop or wheel chalk.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> chiltons sucks unless you're using it for a door stop or wheel chalk.


Doesn't do those duties very well either. Great for lining bird cages, though.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

great for washing windows tho


----------

